# Holland Companion



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2012)

Was thinking about the Holland companion for the RV.

Anyone have one or use one b4 i buy.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick 

I just looked them up and it is going to depend on how you want to use the unit. It has a single burner and only 4900 BTU burner which is fairly low heat. Also at the fuel rate of consumption they list, you will be filling tanks often.  It is also pretty heavy at 21# 

I got one of these only because I am limited in space where I store it  

http://www.weber.com/explore/compare/129/


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 8, 2012)

I had a natural gas full sized Holland grill for a number of years, and I have to say when I retired that grill it did not owe me anything.

It is not the best for things like steak or chops that you want to cook fairly quickly for a sear and and then pink (for the steaks) and not overcooked in the middle.  It is fine for those things you want to do slower.  It does have those come out nice and moist.

Since I started smoking, the slow stuff gets smoked and the rest goes on my relatively new Weber.

Good luck with your selection


----------



## boardpuller (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to agree with scarbelly. I have a Baby Q in the TOYOTA and a regulat Weber Q  in the Class A. We have the hose to connect to a real pronane tank.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 8, 2012)

I have only seen one holland and it looked pretty sweet. It was used for a crawfish boil. It's drip pan can be shut off at a ball valve and used as a big pot. It also had a wood chip trade.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys

Im still looking around. Not really needing sear stuff as my wife likes rare/med steaks. Just the 2 of us so dont need nothing huge or intense heat.

Gary

I looked at the weber q today at Camping world. The guy kinda talked me outta it, said they have had a couple returned with some bad flare ups. User error maybe.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2012)

michael ark said:


> I have only seen one holland and it looked pretty sweet. It was used for a crawfish boil. It's drip pan can be shut off at a ball valve and used as a big pot. It also had a wood chip trade.


Thats a larger Holland. To big for RV.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

nepas said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Im still looking around. Not really needing sear stuff as my wife likes rare/med steaks. Just the 2 of us so dont need nothing huge or intense heat.
> 
> ...


I think he is getting folks who don't know how to use it.  I have never had an issue and have done at least 20 cooks. I can tell you that I can see a flare up if you marinated chicken in Italian dressing and put on the grill at the highest setting, but that is going to happen with any grill.  With just Kathy and me the grill is big enough - I do wish it had 2 burners. If you go this route check eBay - at least $75 cheaper when I got mine and free shipping, no tax


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick

My daughter got this one and I might have too if it would fit in my designated storage area 

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/coleman-roadtrip-lxe-grill/27551


----------



## mossymo (Aug 8, 2012)

nepas - I'll trade you our Holland Companion for your MAK 2 Star since your thinking of selling it!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a full size Holland for 13 years or so and love it. Have a Holland Companion now for about 10 years and like how it cooks but quite using it because of the flame going out from a moderate breeze to heavy wind. It is very touchy as far as staying lite, needs a wind barricade set up, sharp looking grill in American stainless steel.

The newer Companion's I am not familiar with besides knowing the fact that they are made in China. American made Companion's have solid, straight vertical legs; the Chinese made Companion's have hinged legs that angle to the cooking chamber.

Here is a portable 2 burner grill that we went with from Sam's Club that we are fairly happy with - http://www.samsclub.com/sams/portable-stainless-steel-gas-grill-with-cover/prod2500002.ip?navAction= Even on low it doesn't cook low 'n slow but you can turn one burner off and use the unlit side for less heat and the A-MAZE-N tube smoker works well in it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> nepas - I'll trade you our Holland Companion for your MAK 2 Star since your thinking of selling it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well thats a fair trade


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 8, 2012)

How about this for you guys that would like more fuel?

Holland Companion Conversion Line


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2012)

For steaks... I have been looking for an infrared grill....  this is the least expensive I have found....  I do like the 14,000 btu's it puts out.... Just don't know if all you read is true....  Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 9, 2012)

Checked with BIL.  He has the Holland Companion in his RV and has this to say:
"it is a Holland grill.  It is the Companion HGG212101.  It cooks a little slow but it always perfect with no flare ups or shrinkage of meat."


----------

